
Develop a Form in One Minute - danieldx
https://medium.com/@danielwxx/develop-a-form-in-one-minute-1b2b16fcad95
======
ddxxdd
"Optimize the gender field: _pick one of two_ , the best choice is radio"

Risky design choice in today's environment.

